# Renaultsport yellow clio detail



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I have been looking forward to this car when my friend Rob said he was getting it and did i fancy a day on it.....Hell yea!!! I love the Renault yellow special paintwork and have loads of new products to try out aswell so i knew it would be fun...

Rob turned up a little late from a hard night!!










Car was filthy so i was well chuffed!!










Today i decided to try and do things a touch differently so instead of doing the wheels i went straight in with the foam and foamed insides of wheels to see if it aided me at all..

I also decided to make a very runny foam mixture so it would run off the car quicker to see if this helped budge dirt rather than eat into it static??



















To be honest i dont actually think it made much difference..

Car was then sprayed off










before moving onto wheels using swissvax brush and my drumstick wheel brushes.. Brembo brakes as standard is a nice touch and i dnt think i have seen a tighter fit between callipers and wheel before..My half inch wheel brush even struggled and i actually moved car forward a foot to make sure..










Using 2 bucket method , schmitt and chem guys citrus wash and gloss i proceeded to wash the car










car was then sprayed off and today i am tryinging the new Miracle clay ....One thing i always do is to leave a clay bar in water for an hour to see if it goes mushy as i find sonus green does from time to time...The clay comes packaged in a black box in a pack of two.










My first thoughts when opening the clay bar were Lehm Klay II and felt nice in the hand and easily mouldable....

I then got on with claying the car and realised straight away this clio has one of these aerodynamic rear ends that spits everything up like the corsa vxr does....










Clay bar was then soaked in warm water for an hour and was well impressed with it after that time...It was warm and elastic but no way mushy or degrading...










I will happily use this in future along with my 3m.

Car was then rewashed










and then filtered using zero ppm water from my filtration system in the garage..




























the car was then quick detailed to aid with drying and dryed using a aquatouch drying towel....










I love the aquatouch and would not even consider any other towel but am excited about the new chemical guys drying towel i have heard massive reports of.....

People keep asking me why i bother to use ro filtered water in my details and my answer is simple....When i have finished detailing water still inevitably ryns out from the cracks and seams and wing mirrors that cannot be dryed in normal conditions...This means that because i have used filtered water when it dries no residue or streaking is evident and it just evaporates without those horrid water lines...

Car is then taken into the garage for inspection and masking up.....I really love this clio and Rob is incredibly lucky to own one of the 500 made at such a young age....

After masking up i cracked on with paintwork correction..

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=230

The car was not swirled very badly at all unless looking under lighting...The colour disguises defects very well due to the flip ability and the apparent hue of the panels viewed at different angles..

After correction..



















I then started working on the rear of the car after headlights were worked on.










cleaning my pad after every panel with the new edge brush.










Correction finished










And onto another new product i havent tried...Lime prime by dodo juice.










The product went on very easily and also have to say smelt lovely..Very ermmmmmm limey!!










The lime prime was left for a very short time before taking off......Removal was easy and slightly more greasy than i am used to with hd cleanse and cleaner fluid but gave nice results.....I am not in a position to comment on its ability compared as a comparison is unfair on such a wacky colour and had it been black i would have.....The surface was definetly wetter looking though so it had done the job as intended..










Wax today as discussed with Rob was swissvax sapphir...










Waxed panel at a time and buffed off....All shuts etc waxed as pre cleansed aswell..



















All wheels waxed using Collonite 915 marque,d elegance.....Brembo,s done aswell.










and removed when cured



















Now the other new product i was itching to put into a detail is Black wow.....










I decided to give this car an engine detail aswell using black wow on all plastic parts and wax everything else paintwork.

Front left plastic untouched and front right Black wowed...



















I can only say one thing about this product and anyone who watches any American bike building show will recognize the phrase..."Man thats awesome!!!"

I can only say get some tyre gel , rub it on your bumpers then wish it had dried so that it beads and doesnt run down your car when it rains...Thats black wow!!!

Jeez...everything was coated and it came up superbly and was dry within minutes...Rob was stunned as this is new plastic so imagine what its like on old bumpers that have faded!!!!

Black pipe wowed aswell!!




























Check out the label on the bottle shinning on the black box its sitting on...

Rear bumper before black wow










and after










50/50










all done










Then the rest of the trim was black wowed and this came up even better as it was harder plastic...Check this out down the sides of the windscreen 50/50.










wing mirrors










front grill










oh no this is all making me ill again...ocd...wheres the dyson?? I love this stuff and will now be an integral part of my details as i have seen it bead aswell on my partners clio!!

Next onto all rubber seals using my favourite Aerospace 303 uv protectant..




























Next onto tyres using z***l tyre dressing in a swissvax bottle as my z***l one always buggers up. Applied using a new red foam applicator which is superb for the job.










Tyres dressed to a nice non-max power finish.










THE RESULTS


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning Mate, Looks AWESOME. :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great write up and work Marc. Loving the wet look

Bet this was an easy detail as you didn't have to do the roof!

Get the Lime Price on by PC and SFX-2 pad, easy on and off. Works a treat


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice detail and nice after shots.

How did you get on will all the stickers on the car, did you polish them as well or just tape them off?


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

stunning! the results are outstanding


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

another awesome detail! love the yellow paint. Where can you get Black Wow need to try some after seeing that!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Great detail and writeup Marc, as always!

I love those little beasts like Clio Sport or Corsa VXR  .

Photoshoot with your VXR would have been cool!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Phil H said:


> another awesome detail! love the yellow paint. Where can you get Black Wow need to try some after seeing that!


Waiting for that question???

Not sure , resellers queueing up i expect..Its awesome honestly...Stickers taped off and all roof done inside stickers...I did wax them though with no residue left on edges as quickly wiped off..Came up stunning...what an awesome colour with flip abilities once detailed!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

TwinSport said:


> Great detail and writeup Marc, as always!
> 
> I love those little beasts like Clio Sport or Corsa VXR  .
> 
> Photoshoot with your VXR would have been cool!


I am a moderator on Vauxhall official forum...I would get hung , drawn and quartered , especially if they knew my thoughts on this stylish beast!!


----------



## Benny Boy (May 9, 2007)

absolutly stunning


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

vxrmarc said:


> Waiting for that question???
> 
> Not sure , resellers queueing up i expect..Its awesome honestly...Stickers taped off and all roof done inside stickers...I did wax them though with no residue left on edges as quickly wiped off..Came up stunning...what an awesome colour with flip abilities once detailed!!


i've just pm'd Alan who may have some left ta  Be interesting to see how durable it is.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> I am a moderator on Vauxhall official forum...I would get hung , drawn and quartered , especially if they knew my thoughts on this stylish beast!!


You mean the forum I'm also in? 

Didn't know it's Vauxhall offical.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

look stunning :thumb:


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> I am a moderator on Vauxhall official forum...I would get hung , drawn and quartered , especially if they knew my thoughts on this stylish beast!!


lol mark, I'm telling the boys! Hehe


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is another superb detail and the results are stunning.


----------



## andy VI (Nov 3, 2007)

absolutly spot on job there, well done


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work Marc and a stunning colour!  

Great attention to detail and some nice shots of Black Wow, especially the rear diffuser :thumb: 

How are you finding the Makita after moving on from the Festool?

Alan W


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Very nice indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Realy liking the clio sport f1.. great work on that mate you attention to detail is very good, altho im not a great fan of the black wow to be honest its a bit sticky IMO


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

james b said:


> ............. im not a great fan of the black wow to be honest its a bit sticky IMO


James,

It sounds like you're application method for Black Wow is not quite correct if it stays sticky.

Have a look at post 467 below by L200 Steve for some application tips:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40094&page=47

Hope this helps,

Alan W


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

As above I tested a panel yesterday on the daily hack before I risk it on the Clio - applied with one MF, let to stand for a few mins and buffed with another towel. Non greasy or sticky abd dry to the touch - this is where people go wrong with most of these trim dressings IMO.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Top job :thumb: and 11 out of 10 for the confined space you manage to work in.


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

superb work and attention to detail. love it


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Absolutely stunning as usual Marc :thumb: Awesome!!


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im not a fan of fwd cars but i like the look of this one. The colour of the paint is amazing. Great detail again mate.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I love these cars, i have to detail one like this at work, and also a race prepped one aswell. and it always blows me away to see the finished result, the colour is stunning


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Mint :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Funky colour, great results!:thumb:


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

That really looks amazing, lovely colour, it's the first 197 / R27 that I've really liked the way it looks. Great job :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

TwinSport said:


> You mean the forum I'm also in?
> 
> Didn't know it's Vauxhall offical.


Hell yea!!

Makita is cool ....

Black wow....well i played with it for a while on different methods and found the instructions actually the best...No residue whatsoever and dry to the touch...Beads like a barsteward and not too max power which i like..


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job mate :thumb: 

Car looks like fun too :car:


----------



## benclelland (Apr 15, 2006)

Fantastic job as always Marc, Black WOW really looks impressive.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

That looks amazing


----------



## Max M4X WW (Sep 19, 2006)

Looks great, Few products id like to try there as well like the 'Black Wow' was going to buy poorboys stuff to replace my meguiars trim detailer as its gone all odd but may change my mind now!

I see they are still putting the silly 'noise' valve thing on the airbox like they did with the previous clio sports..


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

amazing final results - never seen one in that colour so will look out for it now.

Interested to see you using so many different products these days instead of all the ***** and Swissvax stuff. Wondering why you dont seem to have used Jetseal on your wheels in the last few of your details that I've read - is the Colly proving better?


----------



## spectrum (Mar 6, 2007)

very nice. Good attention to detail.


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

wow lovely car and top job and results.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> amazing final results - never seen one in that colour so will look out for it now.
> 
> Interested to see you using so many different products these days instead of all the ***** and Swissvax stuff. Wondering why you dont seem to have used Jetseal on your wheels in the last few of your details that I've read - is the Colly proving better?


To be honest its all a learning curve and unless i try every combination i can never tell which is/or looks best.....I am over the whole price barrier thing now and just want good products regardless of cost....I would rather give my guys good information that i have personally tried and seen with my own eyes....

For instance the clarity and reflection i got from petes 53 on a black bonnet was the best i have ever seen comapered to some top spec waxes....I would not have known without trying and would never have guessed either!!

I think collonite 915 on the wheels looked as glassy as they will ever and these wheels were an anthracite aswell....


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Marc that looks awsome mate!!:thumb:

Looks like that Black Wow really does the trick too, great write up!!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> To be honest its all a learning curve and unless i try every combination i can never tell which is/or looks best.....I am over the whole price barrier thing now and just want good products regardless of cost....I would rather give my guys good information that i have personally tried and seen with my own eyes....
> 
> For instance the clarity and reflection i got from petes 53 on a black bonnet was the best i have ever seen comapered to some top spec waxes....I would not have known without trying and would never have guessed either!!
> 
> I think collonite 915 on the wheels looked as glassy as they will ever and these wheels were an anthracite aswell....


Good philosophy :thumb:

Sadly I dont detail enough cars to keep building my collection any more... Would love to try some of the Megs range like #21, #26 etc...


----------



## craigy R27 (Jun 2, 2007)

wow that looks great i have the same car, wish i could get it too look like that.

that black wow stuff looks good, where can you get this from, might have to invest i think.

car looks stunning, well is a stunning car anyway.


----------



## Mackerfly (Nov 7, 2007)

Car looks great! wish I had the time to clean my car that good!


----------



## ZEX (Oct 4, 2007)

do you wash your car every minute ?  coz i see it shining like a star in every thread (in the background) 

very nice job , keep the excellent work going


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

ZEX said:


> do you wash your car every minute ?  coz i see it shining like a star in every thread (in the background)
> 
> very nice job , keep the excellent work going


Yep 3 times a week minimum with ro water and much perseverance.


----------

